# صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس



## rose_ayad (24 يناير 2006)

*صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*


----------



## †gomana† (24 يناير 2006)

الصور رائعة اوى اوى 

شكرا ليك على تعبك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*

_*الصور تحفة ميرسي خااااااالص خالص ليك ​*_


----------



## Sourial (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*

نعمة لكم وسلام من الرب يسوع المسيح
                  وكل سنة وانتم وجميع أعضاء ادارة المنتدى وجميع المشاركين بالف خير لمناسبة
       صوم يونان المبارك . 
                  أتضرع الى مخلصنا الفادي أن يعيد هذه الايام علي كنيسته وشعبه ومنتداكم ( الرائع)
        بكل سلام ونعمة ونمو في هذه الخدمة الجميلة. أمين
                   وأشكر ( الاخت روز أياد) على هذه الصور الجميلة لقداسة البابا حبيب وشفيع أولاده 
        والمؤمنين بقوة صليب الفادي وشفاعة قديسيه.
              أحبائي في المسيح ادارة المنتدي أود أن اشارك في المنتدى ببعض الموضوعات
      الدينية( ليست لها علاقة بمعتقدات ألأخرين) و العلمية والطبية, والمعلومات العامة المأخوذة من منتديات أخرى

                                                  هل هذا ممكن؟
                                                                                     أخوكم Sourial


----------



## blackrock (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*

*صور اكتر من رائعه*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*



بركة صلواته تكون معانا امين 

ميرسى جدا على الصور الجميلة والبركة الكبيرة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## totty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*

_الصور اكتر من رااااائعه بجد

والبابا كيرلس شفاعته قويه قوى تكون معانا يارب

ميرسى خالص_​


----------



## السياف العراقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*


----------



## السياف العراقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*


----------



## عادل غطاس (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صور لمحبي البابا كيرلس*

الصور اكتر من رااااائعه بجد

والبابا كيرلس شفاعته قويه قوى تكون معانا يارب

ميرسى خالص


----------

